# fBSD setting kenv parameters at boot



## harm (Jun 14, 2009)

Hi members,

is it possible to set environment parameters before boot to read them with kenv later on when one has a shell?

Something like an 'append bla=123' that can later be read like 

# kenv bla
bla=123


----------



## vivek (Jun 14, 2009)

Add to /boot/loader.conf file. And Some variable (we call it MIB) can be added to /etc/sysctl.conf. See sysctl.conf(5) and loader.conf(5) for more info.


----------



## harm (Jun 14, 2009)

adding those to loader.rc works fine, yes. Im booting from pxe so i'd like to have the possibility to use a linux-like append line instead of editting loader.rc...
pxe boot menu should give the vars to pxeboot.0 and that in turn should pass it on to the fBSD kernel. If possible


----------

